# fun bully show .. May 22nd



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i think i'll head to this since its local


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Bakersfield has some BOMB *** shows man..... SO I hear LOL


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

tomorrow afternoon!!... i'll be taking Daisy and Dre.. gonna bring a buddy and have him hold Daisy since she's more obedient


----------

